# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت >  مشكل با kylix 5

## mostafaserial

با سلام

من kylix 5.0.5.رو با كركش دانلود كردم 
و نمونه برنامش كار با دلفي نوشته شده رو اجرا ميكنم
بعد از اجرا و زدن دكمه كانكت تا مرحله آخر پيش ميره به خوندن smsميرشه يه چنين پيامي ميده
كه در زير ضميمه شده

تمام محيط ها اين پيام رو ميده# c
vb 
اگه كسي ميدونه مشكل چيه بگين لطفا

----------

